# Laser scanner for CNC wood carving



## John Lazon (Sep 26, 2021)

Im curious about 3d scanners... Does anyone have any experience with them? Are there any that would work with CNC for $1000 or less?


----------



## RouterKing82 (Oct 15, 2021)

John Lazon said:


> Im curious about 3d scanners... Does anyone have any experience with them? Are there any that would work with CNC for $1000 or less?


John. I have experience with scanners for patterns but even those are more than $1k and its 2D. I don't have experience with 3D scanners but I wouldn't even entertain one for $1k just because I know a 2D one is more like 5K. you would want to be really careful with the cheap ones mainly because of the optics and how many pixels per inch they have and their scan rate. These kind of optics are always expensive for good ones.

Shane


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have 2 -3d scanners , its quite a learning curve and they are expensive
i got into 3d scanning to learn or self teach myself, it is amazing what can be done
You need to spend a lot of time on software and scanning techniques


----------



## Shamykins (30 d ago)

RouterKing82 said:


> John. I have experience with scanners for patterns but even those are more than $1k and its 2D. I don't have experience with 3D scanners but I wouldn't even entertain one for $1k just because I know a 2D one is more like 5K. you would want to be really careful with the cheap ones mainly because of the optics and how many pixels per inch they have and their scan rate. These kind of optics are always expensive for good ones. Shane


 Hey Shane, I found this thread in a search for an Optical Sensor solution for a CNC system for clearing lead paint off window sashes. The idea right now is to have a laser scanner scan each window sash and send that to the computer, which will run a use-specific program to locate edges transitioning from the XY plane towards any Z plane and generate the G-Code to run a basic profile toolpath around each interior edge molding above the glass pane. Do you have any insight into current CNC mounted Laser Scanning tech that could be used for this purpose?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Shamykins said:


> Do you have any insight into current CNC mounted Laser Scanning tech that could be used for this purpose?


Shane hasn't been here in over a year so you may not get a response from him.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

WElcome to the forum @Shamykins


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Shamykins


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Small Size 3D Scanner for CNC - HP 3D Structured Light Scanner Pro S3 (USD 2000-3000)
read attached.


----------



## Shamykins (30 d ago)

reuelt said:


> Small Size 3D Scanner for CNC - HP 3D Structured Light Scanner Pro S3 (USD 2000-3000)
> read attached.


That looks like I may be able to mount it above the CNC or on the gantry instead of on the tripod, does that seems reasonable?


----------

